# How close should snow get to your area before the weathermen go nuts?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Weathermen are at it all ready. I'm in the Buffalo area and they have all these snow warning for us but the snow is falling 90 miles away in PA. As far as I'm concerned they should limit it to a certain amount of miles from their station.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

90 miles is far out, but they probably do it for people within the viewing area that maybe driving out of town. Plus the first couple of snowfalls they hype it up to much, then nothing happens.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There so friggin desperate for something to talk about it's crazy. All the time they spend talking about it, and they still can't tell us when it will start, stop, how many inches, heavy or light.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I forgot its only 6 inches of snow that might fall. Not worth mentioning


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

6 inches, around here people freak out about it.
It sure brings in alot of late or new contracts.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;829529 said:


> I forgot its only 6 inches of snow that might fall. Not worth mentioning


Just put the flashing lights on and drive through.


----------



## Diemaker (Jan 30, 2007)

I am the 90 miles away in PA & it was sure strange to see snow in mid october. It's been a freeky year so far. Makes me wonder?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;829528 said:


> There so friggin desperate for something to talk about it's crazy. All the time they spend talking about it, and they still can't tell us when it will start, stop, how many inches, heavy or light.


I agree... weathermen are ****.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Only 6"s. Shut up grandview


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

An early "scare" of some decent snow will do one thing...it will at least get people off their arses to sign up for services.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;829528 said:


> There so friggin desperate for something to talk about it's crazy. All the time they spend talking about it, and they still can't tell us when it will start, stop, how many inches, heavy or light.


Well spoken!


----------

